
The electric sands of Titan - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11741.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.oit.gatech.edu/news/electric-sands-
titan](http://www.oit.gatech.edu/news/electric-sands-titan)

